# Can anybody find an iphone 4 in Dubai?



## jazzyjef (Aug 12, 2009)

I been trying to find an iphone 4 hoping to take advantage of the Etisalat offer they are advertising everywhere right now. I went to the Etisalat shops at MOE and Dubai mall and they both said you can't find this phone anywhere in Dubai right now. 

I dont't get it. What's the point of advertising the new phone and tariffs when you can't buy the phone?

Does anyone know where I can find the iphone 4 or have you had a similar terrible experience?


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought my i4 32Gb @ Geant, Ibn Batutta Mall for 3,800 DH. No plan whatsoever. I chopped my DU sim and fitted it in. Works great.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

you can always check the mobile phones stores in that area opposite Hayat Regency Hotel in Dubai or if you're able to go to Sharjah , I belive they got a whole Street full of mobile phones shops over there near Mega Mall .


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

one more thing you can try is Buy and sell -great deals on online Marketplace| UAE Souq.com , maybe you'll get lucky


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

jazzyjef said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the iphone 4 or *have you had a similar terrible experience?*


That's a bit of an overreaction is it not?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Carrefour at Mirdif City Centre had some last week.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Al Ain Plaza, Bur Dubai. You won't get it cheaper anywhere else.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

if your trying to get the free iphone offer from Etisalat then good luck with that as they are out of stock but if you want to pay 3500-4000 for it then you can easily find it in many locations


----------



## rabih78669 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you buy iphone 4 from Etisalat or DU, then the phone will come without facetime. If you buy from anywhere else then facetime will work. Also, don't upgrade to 4.1


----------

